# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  أظــرف العيديــة .. بأشكال وأحجام حلوة .. حياكـــم

## الشهد store

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بمناسبة قرب شهر رمضان الكريم .. كل عام وانتم بخير وينعاد عليكم كل حول بصحة وعافية  :55 (6): 

أقدم لكم أظرف للعيدية طريفة وكرتونية حلوة بيستانسون عليها الأطفال البنات والأولاد  :13 (41): 

الكمية محدودة 

سعر الظرف الواحد : 5 دراهم

مع عرض ساري لمدة أسبوعين بمناسبة دخول شهر رمضان الله يعوده علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركات ،، حتى تاريخ 14/6/2016  :12 (74): 

اللي بتطلب اكثر من 25 حبة راح احسب لها الظرف الواحد بـ 3 دراهم  :55 (2):  :13 (7): 

هذي الأظرف حياكم 















حجم الظرف (مقاس ايفون 6)



للتواصل على رقم 0505444750 واتس اب فقط  :34: 

أو ارسال رسالة خاصة  :55 (2): 

 :Sob7an: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## لوحات زيتيه

ما شاء الله تسلم ايدك بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## الشهد store

> ما شاء الله تسلم ايدك بالتوفيق للجميع


تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## الشهد store

للرفع

----------


## مونتاج

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## umm hamed

بالتوفيق

----------


## الجنـ سلسبيلةـة

بالتوفيق يا رب

----------


## الشهد store

> بالتوفيق يا رب


تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## الشهد store

للرفع

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## الشهد store

الكمية ماشاء الله قربت تنفذ..

باقي اخر 7 أظرف 

اللي تلحق  :Smile:

----------

